# mozilla-firefox e mozilla-firefox-bin: differenze?

## Sn4ke

Spero che sia il forum giusto...  :Embarassed: 

Come da titolo, vorrei sapere che differenze ci sono tra i 2 firefox che si possono emergere  :Smile: 

personalmente ho installato mozilla-firefox, e ci ha messo "una vita" a compilarsi e installarsi. La versione -bin ha qualcosa in + o in - ?

Grazie, ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

come dice il nome, il secondo è binario. precompilato

non puoi decidere cosa e come compilare, ma ti evita la rottura di compilare un pachiderma come mozilla-firefox (che non è poco!)

----------

## Sn4ke

quindi alla fine sono = ma il bin ci mette meno tempo ad installarsi giusto?

allora ho buttato via un casino di tempo per compilare il pachiderma  :Razz: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Sn4ke wrote:*   

> quindi alla fine sono = ma il bin ci mette meno tempo ad installarsi giusto?
> 
> allora ho buttato via un casino di tempo per compilare il pachiderma 

 

ma no, credo vivamente tu abbia fatto meglio a compilartelo...dato che questo è alla base di una distribuzione!Distribuzione che ti permette di ottimizzare tutto in base alla tua architettura!

----------

## Luca89

Io preferisco compilarlo perchè così c'è una migliore integrazione con gnome (attraverso la flag use gnome) la quale permette di impostare lo sfondo del desktop direttamente da firefox (per esempio di una immagine trovata in internet). Inoltre il pacchetto compilato da emerge è necessario se vuoi installare dei programmi che dipendono da firefox come ad esempio mplayerplug-in o alcuni programmi che si basano sul motore gecko. Inoltre se hai due pc a disposizione ti consiglio di usare distcc, ho notato che con due pc (un pentium4 2,6 Ghz e un Athlop-xp mobile 2100) si impiegano circa 27 minuti contro i 40/60 che si impegherebbero con un solo pentium4 2.6 Ghz, tra l'altro nel primo caso ho compilato su hard-disk mentre nel secondo in ram.

----------

## ercoppa

Scusate se mi ricollego ma volevo sapere se è unproblema legato al firefox-bin. Se io apro un firefox e ne apro un altro ad es dal menu k, mi si aprono altre due finestre, uno è il firefox l'altra , l'altra invece carica per circa 30/40 secondi (l'icona sul mouse che zompetta mi da abbastanza fastidio). Se invece da firefox faccio file>nuova finestra tutto funziona correttamente. Volevo sapere se a qualcuno capita la stessa cosa?

P.s. io sto su amd64, uso la bin per poter avere un browser a 32 bit con i plugin macromedia

----------

## Azangod

Una curiosità, io generalmente sono un fan del sorgenti da compilare piuttosto che dei binari precompilati, tuttavia non sempre vale la pena di perdere tempo a compilare ed altre volte è pure inutile e sconsigliato (come ad esempio con openoffice)

Con firefox invece?

Vale la pena di compilarselo oppure no?

----------

## Peach

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> Una curiosità, io generalmente sono un fan del sorgenti da compilare piuttosto che dei binari precompilati, tuttavia non sempre vale la pena di perdere tempo a compilare ed altre volte è pure inutile e sconsigliato (come ad esempio con openoffice)
> 
> Con firefox invece?
> 
> Vale la pena di compilarselo oppure no?

 

io non ci faccio niente apparte navigare... mi è sembrato quindi inutile compilarlo. C'è invece chi lo usa per sviluppare extensions e cose simili e quindi se lo compila... sta a te decidere  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Io ce l'ho precompilato unicamente perche' ho avuto mille problemi coi plugin e non potevo ricompilarlo in ogni prova. La cosa che mi lascia perplesso ora e' che qualche applicativo ha come dipendenza firefox non precompilato, e non so come gestire la cosa.

Fede

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

Una curiosità sta bene nel forum di discussione, no?

----------

## bandreabis

Per AMD64 la bin è quasi un must... io ho compilato da sorgente  :Rolling Eyes:  ma un po' di plugin non vanno.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Andrea

----------

## Luca89

Ne avevamo parlato in un altro post recentemente. Ho semplicemente messo nel campo di ricerca "firefox compilato". Cosa hai cercato per non trovarlo?  :Wink:  In quel topic c'è pure la mia opinione basata sulle mie esperienze, quindi non mi ripeto.

----------

## randomaze

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Ne avevamo parlato in un altro post recentemente.

 

Procedo con il join dei topic.. grazie Luca89.

----------

## knefas

Io per qualche ragione ho sempre avuto dei problemi con FF-bin, (memory usage, freeze etc) e in particolare [topic=251661]uno strano effetto sui font[/url] che compilando (o cambiando versione, chissa'?) si e' risolto.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Scusate se mi ricollego ma volevo sapere se è unproblema legato al firefox-bin. Se io apro un firefox e ne apro un altro ad es dal menu k, mi si aprono altre due finestre, uno è il firefox l'altra , l'altra invece carica per circa 30/40 secondi (l'icona sul mouse che zompetta mi da abbastanza fastidio). Se invece da firefox faccio file>nuova finestra tutto funziona correttamente. Volevo sapere se a qualcuno capita la stessa cosa?
> 
> P.s. io sto su amd64, uso la bin per poter avere un browser a 32 bit con i plugin macromedia

 

Non è dipeso assolutamente da firefox... oltretutto l'icona che rimbalza non cie "il vero"... quello è un delay preimpostato nelle impostazioni di KDE... lo puoi modificare semplicemente con: K --> Centro di controllo --> Aspetto e Temi --> Segnalazione Avvi Applicazioni --> e li imposta i secondi del rimbalzo.. almeno non ti faranno saltare i nervi come è successo a me  :Razz: 

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> Scusate se mi ricollego ma volevo sapere se è unproblema legato al firefox-bin. Se io apro un firefox e ne apro un altro ad es dal menu k, mi si aprono altre due finestre, uno è il firefox l'altra , l'altra invece carica per circa 30/40 secondi (l'icona sul mouse che zompetta mi da abbastanza fastidio). Se invece da firefox faccio file>nuova finestra tutto funziona correttamente. Volevo sapere se a qualcuno capita la stessa cosa?
> 
> P.s. io sto su amd64, uso la bin per poter avere un browser a 32 bit con i plugin macromedia

 

Finalmente sono riuscito a capire come risolvere questo problema. E' una specie di bug. Infatti basta andare in centro di controllo>gtk styles and fonts>firefox and thindibird

mettete install bar fix e il tutto si risolve

----------

